# Les Baer recoil spring



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

What wt# recoil spring comes from the factory for the Premier II ? I'd like to replace it and I may even do away with the shock buff that comes with the gun.I have heard more negatives then positives in regards to a buff.What do you think? Will I have to change spring wt# if I do away with the buff?


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

18.5 lb. recoil spring. and I won't have to change the weight of the recoil spring if I pitch the worthless buff.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

For the past 30 years, i have only installed the 18.5 pound spring + a shock absorber pad on both gi & long guide rods, on full size government models, with no problems whatsoever !!!!! Just be sure you are shooting from a weaver stance.

If you are a consistent "limp wrist shooter" then it would be better to stick with the 16 pound spring & the shock pad.


----------

